# Tutu question



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My girls MUST have a tutu!! All the gorgeous outfits every is showing lately are just too much.....but....tell me more about them. Are they just skirts? What do they wear on the top? Are there tutu dresses? Do they look funny if the girl goes topless?:blush::w00t:

I want to get this right before I make my purchase. 

:ThankYou:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya know Pat, I thought the same thing. :HistericalSmiley:So, I bought a tutu from Des of Go Fetch/Toni Mari. She has BEAUTIFUL tutu's that have darling tops attached, so, it's more like a traditional ballerina tutu with the ballet top attached. I hope that makes sense! :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Pat, I was so intrigued by them myself that I ordered Nissa one last week! Hers is a "topless" one but she has so many t-shirt type tops that I can pair it with that I thought it would be cute as it would look more like a leotard. I already have an idea for a picture when it comes. lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH, Kim I can't wait to see Nissa in hers!!!! You are so creative. I know I'm just gonna have to break down and buy two for my girls....I just have to decide what I want.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

suzimalteselover said:


> Ya know Pat, I thought the same thing. :HistericalSmiley:So, I bought a tutu from Des of Go Fetch/Toni Mari. She has BEAUTIFUL tutu's that have darling tops attached, so, it's more like a traditional ballerina tutu with the ballet top attached. I hope that makes sense! :biggrin:


Thanks for the info...I just sent a PM to Des....she does such beautiful work.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Although mine was a gift, I know it was from OneLuckyDogCouture.com. They have so many tutus as well as other things.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't wait to see your girls in their tutus Pat.:biggrin:

Here is a link to Des' tutus:
tonimari™
You have to scroll to the bottom. We have the pink one and the lime one....they are both super cute!

I have been also eyeing the ones from One Lucky Dog Couture:
Tutus and Dresses


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love those dresses at One lucky Dog, but my goodness, I think they are a little out of my price range, especially because I need two! I think i enjoy buying clothes for the dogs more than for myself.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've made a few tutu's for Roxy and also for some friends dogs.
Roxy usually goes topless when wearing them but she does have 1 tutu that I made to go with a particular top.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the 3 that Des has on her ToniMari website are adorable...especially that lime & pink one, it reminds me of Tinkerbell!

I do like the idea of just a skirt tutu since you could interchange the tops...but I wonder if they would get a "muffin top" from them not being one piece. LOL I remember Nissa's muffin top when she got a skirt & short top for a gift a year or two ago...lol


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's the top view of Bisou's tutu, it has a little T shirt top part..sort of like a leotard/dress/one piece.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

shanghaimomma said:


> Here's the top view of Bisou's tutu, it has a little T shirt top part..sort of like a leotard/dress/one piece.


OMG! I love that dress!!!! Thanks for letting me see it again...:thumbsup:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Lacy has one ballerina tutu dress from www.hipdoggie.com and then she has several Tutu vests from www.prissypawfashions.com They are like harness vests that velcro around the neck and chest but instead of a ruffle they have tulle that fluffs up to look like a little tutu. They are really cute I think. I've also seen someone on facebook that sells tutus (not attached to anything that would be cute to go with a top.

Here is a picture of Lacy in one of her Prissy Paw Fashions Tutus


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ya know on one side I am glad Alex is boy. If he would be a girl she would end up with more dresses than I have.:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

myfairlacy said:


> Lacy has one ballerina tutu dress from www.hipdoggie.com and then she has several Tutu vests from www.prissypawfashions.com They are like harness vests that velcro around the neck and chest but instead of a ruffle they have tulle that fluffs up to look like a little tutu. They are really cute I think. I've also seen someone on facebook that sells tutus (not attached to anything that would be cute to go with a top.
> 
> Here is a picture of Lacy in one of her Prissy Paw Fashions Tutus


Now if that isn't the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!!:tender:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

myfairlacy said:


> Lacy has one ballerina tutu dress from www.hipdoggie.com and then she has several Tutu vests from www.prissypawfashions.com They are like harness vests that velcro around the neck and chest but instead of a ruffle they have tulle that fluffs up to look like a little tutu. They are really cute I think. I've also seen someone on facebook that sells tutus (not attached to anything that would be cute to go with a top.
> 
> Here is a picture of Lacy in one of her Prissy Paw Fashions Tutus


I am addicted to the tutus from Prissy Paws! Lady will be modeling her St. Patrick's Day tutu and I'll post a picture.

They are incredibly well made (even lined in satin!) and very affordable, $20.

For those of you on Facebook, she has a Fan Page.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Pat, Miss Gigi is getting the new tutu from louis dog, I'm in love with it LOL: Welcome to the Louisdog World


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

ilovemymaltese said:


> Pat, Miss Gigi is getting the new tutu from louis dog, I'm in love with it LOL: Welcome to the Louisdog World


aw that is really cute too...probably my favorite thing I've seen from louis dog


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

myfairlacy said:


> aw that is really cute too...probably my favorite thing I've seen from louis dog


Same I like the blk/gry combo, but I'm liking a lot of their 2010 collection so far.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is the one that CeeCee has on in the latest post.

pink and black tutu dress: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing

They are a little expensive and they charged me 17.95 for postage.......so I won't be going back there again!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> and they charged me 17.95 for postage.......so I won't be going back there again!!!


:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: Did they hand deliver it to your door and dress her for that?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: Did they hand deliver it to your door and dress her for that?


Hey, I was expecting it but no go!!! Hee, hee, hee!!!! Those were suppose to be pictures for a new siggy but they did not turn out quite like I wanted so I will be taking more pics again when I get the nerve. Hate taking picture.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's outrageous, Dianne! Both the price and the shipping. I've visited their site before but their prices are through the roof. One Lucky Dog isn't cheap but not that high. Cosy's little Rock Star Tutu from OLD is very well made. I love the big rhinestones too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Cosy said:


> That's outrageous, Dianne! Both the price and the shipping. I've visited their site before but their prices are through the roof. One Lucky Dog isn't cheap but not that high. Cosy's little Rock Star Tutu from OLD is very well made. I love the big rhinestones too.


The little darling black one that Rain wore was like 20 something dollars from another company and it was made much nicer and had more tulle in it. The prettiest one was CeeCee's first pink tutu. It had little sequins sewn all over the tulle!!! Don't ask me when I got that, it has been so long ago~~


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> The little darling black one that Rain wore was like 20 something dollars from another company and it was made much nicer and had more tulle in it. The prettiest one was CeeCee's first pink tutu. It had little sequins sewn all over the tulle!!! Don't ask me when I got that, it has been so long ago~~


This is why I've never bought from Haute Puppy Couture. They are not nearly as well made as some of the other cheaper designers especially for the materials they use. MANY dog designers over-price their items, you have to be very careful and no your stuff. LOL

And check this out, Bitch NY is notable to always the highest prices for things but this totally blew my mind today.
Check out this price from a popular boutique and check it out at BNY(its $20 cheaper!!!)http://www.poshpuppyboutique.com/Ballerina_Ballet_Dress_p/ld-ballerinablk.htm
http://www.bitchnewyork.com/products/ballerina_dress_by_Louisdog-16905-109.html


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

It's supposed to be really easy to make the tulle tutus that have the elastic or ribbon waist (similar to what babies and little girls are wearing right now). I've been thinking about making a shirt & tutu outfit for Lacy...might just have to try it out soon.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

ilovemymaltese said:


> This is why I've never bought from Haute Puppy Couture. They are not nearly as well made as some of the other cheaper designers especially for the materials they use. MANY dog designers over-price their items, you have to be very careful and no your stuff. LOL
> 
> And check this out, Bitch NY is notable to always the highest prices for things but this totally blew my mind today.
> Check out this price from a popular boutique and check it out at BNY(its $20 cheaper!!!)Ballerina Ballet Dress
> ballerina dress by Louisdog: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing


Briana, That is hard to believe!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I really, really think we need to have a thread on our babies with their tutu's on!! That would be so cute to look at~~~~Come on Pat, get those tutus for your two....There is one on the site where I got Rains, and it is light pink and light green....I LOVE it!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've made mine w/ the dress top attatched but the next ones I think I'll just do the bottom so I can mix and match tops,never thought about it until this thread.. Great idea.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I really, really think we need to have a thread on our babies with their tutu's on!! That would be so cute to look at~~~~Come on Pat, get those tutus for your two....There is one on the site where I got Rains, and it is light pink and light green....I LOVE it!!!


that's a good idea! Maybe someone can make a slideshow with them too later. We can all show off our little girls in their various styles of tutus! It will be sooo cute!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

myfairlacy said:


> It's supposed to be really easy to make the tulle tutus that have the elastic or ribbon waist (similar to what babies and little girls are wearing right now). I've been thinking about making a shirt & tutu outfit for Lacy...might just have to try it out soon.


It's really easy to do a tutu,just gather,3-4 layers of tulle and sew a band on the top and do a velcro closure. A little easier than using elastic band and trying to sew w/ a stetch stitch. I'm not much of a sewer,so I just measure,gather do a band in a nice fabric and a velcro closure. I like to do layers of multiple colours like turquoise and fushia alternating layers or purple and pink and so on. I like the tulle that's called crystal in the name,like crystal blue or crystal pink,it has the shiney shimer like silk ,it kinda looks glittery but has no glitter on it. Some tulles have a flat or matt looking fiber. I don't use glitter tulle though,the glitter comes off and could get into their eyes and irritate them.Easy....


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

So you guys like One Lucky Dog.....LOL They are here locally and sent me their catalog last week and want me to carry their line. They are willing to come over and do a presentation. Has anyone purchased from them? Do you like their quality? Any feed back?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> I don't use glitter tulle though,the glitter comes off and could get into their eyes and irritate them.Easy....


I feel the same way about glitter. I won't use it on my bows. I've heard people complain that it flakes off and gets into their eyes. I know one of my bow customers told me her Maltese scratched her cornea from a glitter bow.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> So you guys like One Lucky Dog.....LOL They are here locally and sent me their catalog last week and want me to carry their line. They are willing to come over and do a presentation. Has anyone purchased from them? Do you like their quality? Any feed back?


I just took a look at their website and wow!!!!! :w00t: :w00t:

One Lucky Dog Couture

They have some great stuff! At 14.5 Lady has soooooo many clothes, I like to find different things.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> So you guys like One Lucky Dog.....LOL They are here locally and sent me their catalog last week and want me to carry their line. They are willing to come over and do a presentation. Has anyone purchased from them? Do you like their quality? Any feed back?


I know Sophia(princessre) has bought some for a couple of members here. You could pm her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maggie, I've bought a few things from them and I know Sophia has too. THey're lovely and well made. Their emails are always prompt.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks I'll see if I can set up an appointment next week! The lady that called me was very nice and uses her Tzu as a model also.:blush:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> So you guys like One Lucky Dog.....LOL They are here locally and sent me their catalog last week and want me to carry their line. They are willing to come over and do a presentation. Has anyone purchased from them? Do you like their quality? Any feed back?


I think they have some really cute things...it seems like not everything is on their website though?? I just think some of their things are a little pricy for what it is in my opinion. But I'd be curious to see what all they have to offer and prices, etc. 



Ladysmom said:


> I feel the same way about glitter. I won't use it on my bows. I've heard people complain that it flakes off and gets into their eyes. I know one of my bow customers told me her Maltese scratched her cornea from a glitter bow.


When they are brand new, sometimes a little glitter will still come off. I rub off any excess glitter after I make them but I'll still find a few flakes in my dogs' hair sometimes when I use a new glitter bow. But they haven't gotten it in their eyes.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> I think the 3 that Des has on her ToniMari website are adorable...especially that lime & pink one, it reminds me of Tinkerbell!
> 
> I do like the idea of just a skirt tutu since you could interchange the tops...but I wonder if they would get a "muffin top" from them not being one piece. LOL I remember Nissa's muffin top when she got a skirt & short top for a gift a year or two ago...lol


Oh - this was before my time....pictures please!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dianne, you trend setter! Look what you've started! :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Some awesome clothes and tutus on those sites, Wow! I will be ordering in no time, but right now won't have a delivery address  moving, to I don't know where Lol.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Jodi made a really cute dress for Kaia I would not call it a tutu but it's red and black and had the tulle under it really cute and Gucci has the matching vest


----------

